# Do you refrigerate your yeast?



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok so i have always used the Fleischmann's ActiveDry Yeast that comes in the little packets to feed my springtail cultures. I recently found the jar they sell  so much more! Well the top of the container says to refrigerate after opening....I have searched the forums and came up with mixed answers. Some say yes and some say no. What is the BETTER option since it seems both ways seems to work? 

I had another question but i cant remember what it was, when i think of it I will post it


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't refrigerate mine. Seems to be fine for months at a time after opened. 
I buy the 3-pack in a pouch then empty them into a ziplock container.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

gothaicus said:


> I don't refrigerate mine. Seems to be fine for months at a time after opened.
> I buy the 3-pack in a pouch then empty them into a ziplock container.


Thanx

I was buying the 3-packs and dumping them in a film canister, never refrigerated it and it seemed to be fine, I dont remember seeing a label saying to refrigerate on the packs thats why i asked. Its possible its there tho.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I didn't refrigerate it till I started getting it in the jar, now I do


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've gone both ways, and both seemed fine to me. but as of i duno 6 months ago i started just keeping it in the refrigerator, figguring why not it cant hurt as well as that theory that was floating around (duno what happened to it) that those mites that infect ff cultures or springtail cultures was coming from the yeast. no idea if thats true, I havent looked into it at all or if refrigerating it would even do any good..


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I allways refridgerate mine


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Edit- posted in the wrong section

John


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ok my next question would be does anyone know , (im sure someone out there does) why you would need to refrigerate the yeast?


----------

